

Kickstarter campaign for an Apple II compatible retro smartwatch - doener
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1730981799/cinnamon-ii-the-ultimate-retro-smartwatch

======
DrScump
Problem is, for Daylight Saving Time adjustments, you need an 8" floppy drive

